# Galaxy S4 Daten ohne Display retten



## Schnabulator1337 (19. Dezember 2016)

Hallo, gestern abend ist mein Galaxy S4 tatsächlich unvorsehbar kaputt gegangen. Das Display verbleibt mittlerweile einfach schwarz.
Ich habe einen Pin als Displaysperre eingerichtet, USB-Debugging ist deaktiviert. 
Könnte es sein, dass ich mittels OTG angeschlossener Tastatur das Handy entsperren und anschließend meine Daten retten kann? Oder habt ihr bessere Ideen dafür. Es geht um die Bilder und Chats aus WhatsApp und Threema. Es geht mir nur darum die Daten zu sichern, das Handy ist eben kaputt. Danke schonmal.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Dezember 2016)

Ganz einfach Display tauschen:

Samsung Galaxy S4 Glas Display Wechseln Tauschen Reparieren [Deutsch/German]Disassembly Glass repair - YouTube
oder 
Galaxy S4 Austausch des Displays Anleitung - iDoc Reparatur Service

Da zum Kaufen:

Suchergebnis auf Amazon.de fur: Samsung Galaxy S4 Ersatzdisplay - 4 Sterne & mehr / Samsung

Sonst keine Möglichkeit, da du USB-Debugging und ein entsperrtes Handy braucht.


----------



## Schnabulator1337 (20. Dezember 2016)

Handy ist versichert, also repariert wird es, aber es wäre schon schön wenn meine Daten davor safe und weg vom Handy sind..
Selbst Display wechseln mach ich nicht (mehr), habe es einmal kläglich versucht.


----------



## Freakless08 (20. Dezember 2016)

Wenn eine Speicherkarte drin war, dann speichert das Gerät die gemachten Bilder auf die Speicherkarte. Kontakte und WhatsApp werden häufig auch in Google Drive (über Google E-Mail Adresse) gesichert, wenn es dementsprechend eingerichtet wurde (bei WhatsApp kann man auswählen ob und wie häufig eine Sicherung automatisch erstellt werden soll - Täglich, Wöchentlich, Monatlich oder Nie).


----------



## Schnabulator1337 (20. Dezember 2016)

Ich weiß, ich bin mir aber sicher, dass WhatsApp trotz einstellung bei meinem Internet nie ein Backup hochgeladen hat, da einige GB groß bei einem Upload von wenigen 100kbit/s...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. Dezember 2016)

Dann kannst du bei der Versicherung nachfragen, ob sie dir ein Backup machen können, sonst hast du keine Chance die Daten wieder zu bekommen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schnabulator1337 (22. Dezember 2016)

Habe mittels USB OTG meine Computertastatur angeschlossen und das Handy so entsperrt, man braucht dazu ein bisschen Geduld. 
Das Handy konnte dann angeschlossen werden und die Daten ganz normal heruntergezogen werden^^
Neues Handy ist fertig eingerichtet und Daten vom alten gelöscht  
Frohe Weihnachten!


----------

